# Because it's Just Too Difficult



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

To walk around and check the LP on the back of the car

https://www.post-gazette.com/news/s...add-front-license-plates/stories/201911290103
Uber, Lyft push to add front license plates

THE PHILADELPHIA INQUIRER
NOV 29, 2019 7:07 PM
Over the Thanksgiving holidays, revelers often order a ride from Uber or Lyft.

The ride-hailing apps have recently taken to reminding users to make sure the license plate of the car they ordered matches the one on the vehicle that arrives before getting in. Those warnings were spurred by stories like that of a New Jersey woman in March who ordered an Uber in South Carolina, mistakenly got in the wrong car, and was kidnapped and killed.

But what if riders can't easily see the license plate of the car coming to pick them up?

This year, Ohio lawmakers decided to stop requiring most registered car owners there to have both front and rear license plates. If the policy takes effect as planned on July 1, Ohio will join Pennsylvania and 18 others that require only back plates. New Jersey is among 31 other states, plus the District of Columbia, that require front and rear plates.

Uber and Lyft are now supporting a bill in the Ohio Senate that would continue to require front plates for vehicles.

"We believe the requirement of a front license plate can create a safer environment for all users," Kevin Kerr, a public policy official for Uber, wrote in a letter to the president of the Ohio Senate.

The combination of front and rear license plates gives the public, police, and surveillance and traffic cameras more opportunities to identify a vehicle used to commit crimes. Proponents of rear-only plates say issuing one plate is less expensive for states and divers.

Pennsylvania issued front and rear license plates for just a few years, between 1946 and 1952, according to PennDOT. Since then, drivers have only needed a rear plate. PennDOT historical records don't give a reason for the brief two-plate policy.

PennDOT hasn't gotten any recent requests to bring back front license plates, a spokesperson said. Officials at the Pennsylvania Chiefs of Police Association have not discussed front plates, said Scott Bohn, chairman and past president of the association and the police chief in West Chester Borough.

The International Association of Chiefs of Police supports front license plates.

"It's another tool in helping us to fight crime," said Daniel G. Sharp, chairman of the association's highway safety committee and the top cop in Oro Valley, Ariz. "It makes the community safer, and that's the bottom line."

Chief Sharp, who has been in law enforcement for 41 years, has brought up the issue occasionally over the last few years to Arizona lawmakers. "There just hasn't been a real appetite," said Chief Sharp, who is also chairman of the Arizona Automobile Theft Authority. "It's a political will thing."

He blames "the car enthusiasts."

"When you start looking at the genesis of a bill or legislation proposed, often times it is somebody who says, 'Gee, I have this exotic sports car, and I just don't want to put a license on the front,'" Chief Sharp said. "Because they think it doesn't look good."

"It's not a cosmetic thing," he said. "It's a safety thing."


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's not a safety thing.

It's all about revenue collection.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Front plates are for poor people Steve jobs never even registered his vehicle ran with no plates all the time

If me or you did that theyd have a cruiser in front of my house every day waiting to write me a ticket every time I pulled out and at my jobs Everytime I left, I'd eventually get arrested lose my license and get my car impounded

But if it's a 100+K vehicle and I'm rich no biggy can't be bothered ruining the curves of my vehicle with a front plate making it tacky

Good thing tickets are public record though less than 100 tickets last 4 years here for no front plate so it's worth not putting it on for the tolls & 4th amendment searching & stalking violations alone

If Uber Lyft was smart they'd just partner with license bureau and require a special plate like rental or fleet vehicles gets with a fee of course, once your registered it's only $8 for new plates so they could charge $10-20 split it with bureau and have logo or endorsement molded right into plate

Front plate also causes 1% loss in gas mileage efficiency look it up causes more drag you're helping the environment by not using one


Oh well I never even show my trade dress & plate don't match what Uber Lyft has on files in case snitches wanna hate & haven't had more than 3 People in 5000 trips over 5 years say anything, 2 didn't care, 1 did oh well cancel fee & wait for the next rider not my fault Uber system didn't update ; )

All cuz 1 dumb drunk white girl who was staring at her screen all night but couldn't be bothered to stare at it when it mattered gets in the wrong car lol NOT even an Uber Lyft geez, meanwhile dozens of brown drivers murdered and thousands more robbed or assaulted because verifying riders that can be felons, rapists, murderers, robbers....is to much friction

If the swine above cared about crime in his community he wouldn't allow apps to blatantly human traffic labor in it thousands of times per day in unsafe vehicles that Uber Lyft are negligent in verifying which allows unsafe personal vehicles used commercially on public roads

Hey swine go to an airport lot with puc once a week, month, year, ever lol & check tires I bet half wouldn't pass an inspection Mr public safety getting bribes to look the other way, but wants to violate your 4th amendment and stalk you without probable cause lol hope he doesn't get hit on the side of the road by another officer texting on his phone while trying to extort a shitizen doing the same it would be so sad


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I’m going to put a front plate on my car, “Uber Sucks.”


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

My state doesn't require front license plate, nobody has one. None of my riders ever walk to back of car to verify plate #. Very few even ask my name. I drive during daylight. Pax orders ride, I show up 5 min later with Uber sticker lower right windshield, they just get in, front seat or back. Who else would be coming to pick them up?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> My state doesn't require front license plate, nobody has one. None of my riders ever walk to back of car to verify plate #. Very few even ask my name. I drive during daylight. Pax orders ride, I show up 5 min later with Uber sticker lower right windshield, they just get in, front seat or back. Who else would be coming to pick them up?


Yeah it's mostly night shift crowd where there's 15 uber lyfts and crowds all trying to figure out each one

Early am at hotels or residences long as vehicles match it's not really suspicious you order a red minivan at 4am & 1 pulls up within 5-20 minutes they don't check or care half the time my trunks open no front plate & they couldn't see anyway

I find it kind of insulting when one checks like if you're so scared and the vehicle description and my face picture isn't enough call a friend family member, cab, order lux, select, black lots of options if you're that paranoid some Uber Lyft drivers going to do you harm auto 1 star for checking lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

We've always had plates on
the front in Illinois.
The police should be able to identify vehicles from the front too
Its plain old common sense


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It seems dangerous to me. It’s much more likely that a driver will pull forward to run over a pax than it is that they will back over a pax while they’re checking the license plate.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> We've always had plates on
> the front in Illinois.
> The police should be able to identify vehicles from the front too
> Its plain old common sense


Why? Where I'm going and when I'm going to & from is no one's business and protected by the 4th amendment if no probable cause

The rear has the sticker fronts never do so it serves no purpose but to stalk the innocent and decrease fuel efficiency if they're so concerned stop being lazy profile me actually do some work get behind me & run my plates.

Not just scan everyone hoping to get a hit that only catches dumb criminals because the smart ones don't use a front plate, switch em, or use smart tint or other covers that make cameras useless

It only punishes the sheep.

It's innocent till proven guilty these cops go around scanning "hot chicks" plates, stalking them, if they have prostitution charges try to extort them, doing background checks, drive thru parking lots scanning all of them with no PC what so ever because they have nothing better to do, plenty of stories on these creepy loser stalkers, just typing your plate in cuz they don't like the cut of your jib, the way you looked at em, or skin color hoping to get a hit how dare you have a nicer car then them and be black let me run his plates....

What you think would happen if you LEGALLY followed a cop all day or stayed on the sidewalk outside their home or the mayor's home writing down everyone who visited then following them when they leave a legal distance behind jotting down every where they went lol

If they didn't beat your eyeballs out they'd file stalking & harrasment charges even though your within your legal rights but they want to stalk everyone else the same way haha


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Lazy ass entitled passengers.... No other reason for this BS.. you have my make,model of car, My plate number, a pic if my damn face, my name, and the knowledge that I have had at least a light background check... And what do I get...

A made up ass name and a random ass rating that's based on another's opinion of you..

Yep And Your worried about your safety....

Go **** yourself and your arrogant entitled ass...for $.65 a Mile you just need to be thrilled I showed up.....

Be at the pin when I pull up... you've had 5-10 mins and have watched my car as it drove all the way to you why the hell aren't you on the curb!!!! Get in, buckle up, shut up, and pray I make it to point B... And don't even think about asking for a stop for fast-food or longer than 3 mins.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Uber drivers are going to be the downfall of Uber and are the reason more and regulations will come to pass.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

What Uber pays drivers and taking 50-90% of fares, & violating every labor law ever written, & violating many other laws is going to be the downfall of Uber & I welcome more regulations like full transparency of receipts, full transparency of contract, cap on drivers, cap on % of fare they can take, regulated minimum fares, per miles & per minutes that aren't from when JFK was still alive

Fine by me
Also would be fine if a asteroid fell on San Francisco right where vcs, execs, & board members are having another meeting about how they can steal & exploit labor & labor laws more


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

MHR said:


> To walk around and check the LP on the back of the car
> 
> https://www.post-gazette.com/news/s...add-front-license-plates/stories/201911290103
> Uber, Lyft push to add front license plates
> ...


I got a 4* on a perfect pick up and drop off one time for my front plate having snow on it. Blocking her view from the front. So she went around to the back and checked. Then said something to me about it. Cool lady. Just I wouldn't have ever known. Since it stopped snowing to clean it off finally, instead of every single ride needing it from the road snow.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Qr code... Phones can scan quickly and verify its the driver. Each drivers code would be unique of course. So as long as uber does their job right and verifies and keeps track of the driver and the account, it would be a lot safer than license plates. No code to scan don't get in the car., 
Not to mention easily turning off the QR code if there's a safety or account issue



, but then again it is Uber so they probably screwed that up as well


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

No uber, that wont reduce no show fee bleeding on your side.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

In Washington state we have a front plate requirement already. No big deal. 79% of my cars do not have a front plate, because I do not want to screw up the look of the front. In 50 years of motoring I have never been pulled over for not having a front plate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

percy_ardmore said:


> My state doesn't require front license plate, nobody has one. None of my riders ever walk to back of car to verify plate #. Very few even ask my name. I drive during daylight. Pax orders ride, I show up 5 min later with Uber sticker lower right windshield, they just get in, front seat or back. Who else would be coming to pick them up?


I had 1 woman check once out of 4-5 years !

She had no luggage.
So i had to ask her why she walked behind my car when i drove up.

1 person.



Demon said:


> Uber drivers are going to be the downfall of Uber and are the reason more and regulations will come to pass.


Uber DRIVERS ARE

THE ONLY REASON UBER EXISTS !

DONT FORGET THAT

FACT !


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Qr code... Phones can scan quickly and verify its the driver. Each drivers code would be unique of course. So as long as uber does their job right and verifies and keeps track of the driver and the account, it would be a lot safer than license plates. No code to scan don't get in the car.,
> Not to mention easily turning off the QR code if there's a safety or account issue
> 
> , but then again it is Uber so they probably screwed that up as well


They'd have to hire a "tech company" to figure that shit out.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Qr code... Phones can scan quickly and verify its the driver. Each drivers code would be unique of course. So as long as uber does their job right and verifies and keeps track of the driver and the account, it would be a lot safer than license plates. No code to scan don't get in the car.,
> Not to mention easily turning off the QR code if there's a safety or account issue
> 
> , but then again it is Uber so they probably screwed that up as well


Yeah because qr codes are hard to copy & drunk idiots who can't even verify make model & plate staring right at it will verify qr code on their phones with dying batteries, when they can barely figure out where the door handle or ar right in front of them is

How unique is something you can screen shot copy a million times print out?

The girl didn't even get into an Uber
How bout after 30 days or 1 4star or less riders have to verify via i.d. & use drivers license or state I d. number that's easily black listed when banned as it's harder and more than time consuming to get a new i.d. & number than a pre paid card, new email, new phone #? Oh wait half the criminals using it 3rd shift would go away , half of already banned riders would go away too much friction so brown drivers continue to get robbed & murdered

Qr codes aren't the answer charging non predatory rates so criminal riders don't use the service because they can't afford it & paying illegal wages so drivers aren't so desperate they pick up fake names in bad locations

For every 1 rider assaulted it's 1000 drivers, rider safety is a non issue it just makes the head lines because of skin color, social status, & media payola to take focus off if the real issues

Every 20 rides a driver or their property will be assaulted verbally, physically, doors slammed, mess left purposely out of spite, door kicked etc, 20+ million rides a day a couple hundred rapes is statistically zero, & again the drunk murdered lady didn't even get an an Uber lyft & it's pin codes audio recordings new laws passed lol

What laws being passed for the DOZENS of drivers murdered, THOUSANDS robbed, car jacked, assaulted?

Cabs have partitions for a reason and it's not to protect riders lmao


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

troothequalstroll said:


> Yeah because qr codes are hard to copy & drunk idiots who can't even verify make model & plate staring right at it will verify qr code on their phones with dying batteries, when they can barely figure out where the door handle or ar right in front of them is
> 
> How unique is something you can screen shot copy a million times print out?
> 
> ...


Make all the copies you want, unless the driver also has that same QR code it won't work and the ride won't start.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Demon said:


> Make all the copies you want, unless the driver also has that same QR code it won't work and the ride won't start.


Yup, he gets it. Besides that if your phone's dying or too drunk to figure the crap out, you don't need to take them in the first place now do you? It's called responsibility!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It has nothing to do with compliance or convenience. It's purely a gesture to show concern for safety:

_"We believe the requirement of a front license plate can create a safer environment for all users," Kevin Kerr, a public policy official for Uber, wrote in a letter to the president of the Ohio Senate._


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Yeah like the backplate already doesn't do that anyway period. People I just lazy about safety and lazy in general. There's no need for other license plates when there's one perfectly good in the back side of vehicle already


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> To walk around and check the LP on the back of the car
> 
> https://www.post-gazette.com/news/s...add-front-license-plates/stories/201911290103
> Uber, Lyft push to add front license plates
> ...


_A New Jersey woman in March who ordered an Uber in South Carolina, mistakenly got in the wrong car, and was kidnapped and killed._

"Special" people have always paid and will continue to pay Darwin penalties - this is one of the few cases where things going wrong can't be linked back to Uber.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

MHR said:


> To walk around and check the LP on the back of the car
> 
> https://www.post-gazette.com/news/s...add-front-license-plates/stories/201911290103
> Uber, Lyft push to add front license plates
> ...


Hell, get people asking me to back up 10 feet to drop them off. So, yea, to much to ask them to go to the back plate I guess.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> We've always had plates on
> the front in Illinois.
> The police should be able to identify vehicles from the front too
> Its plain old common sense


States save money by only requiring rear plate.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> Front plate also causes 1% loss in gas mileage efficiency look it up causes more drag you're helping the environment by not using one


I'm not sure about the environment, but that also means you use up 1% more expensive gasoline.

Seems like Uber supports all measures to reduce driver profits!

In my state, front plates are only necessary if the model came from the factory with a front plate holder. So I have a front plate on one car but not the other.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I
The only good ideas at Uber ever implements are ones that cost the drivers money not the company.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

percy_ardmore said:


> States save money by only requiring rear plate.


You get your lisence plates free?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber DRIVERS ARE
> THE ONLY REASON UBER EXISTS !
> Don't FORGET THAT
> FACT !


seriously, ⤴
Uber exists because of
Entry level ground transportation providers who:
Hate passengers ?
Hate Airports ?
Hate driving?
Hate Traffic ?
Hate technology ?
Hate Dogs ?
Hate Rules ?
Hate Regulation?
Hate Themselves ?
However
Love Guns, Pepper Spray, hammers, screw drivers and tasers

the Perfect Storm ⛈


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You get your lisence plates free?


Why would you say that? You just need to have a rear plate. Of course there's a fee.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

percy_ardmore said:


> Why would you say that? You just need to have a rear plate. Of course there's a fee.


States save money by only requiring one plate? We get both our plates when we do our registration and I'm sure we pay for em. I really dont get why any state would want just a rear plate


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I got pulled over for not having 2 plates on my car. I Live in Maryland which is a two plate state. Yes MSP will pull you over for having no front tag. Yeah it’s pretty stupid but it’s the law at least here in Maryland... I don’t even know why people throwing a fit over two license plates. if you live in a two plate state tough shit sweetheart.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

When I'm out running errands and I'm cruising slowly for a parking space, I still have people stepping off the curb and pawing at my rear quarter panels, searching for the door handle while staring at their phones. Some pax are sheep. There's just no other way to say it when they are trying to get into this car, which they do often.










BTW, besides the black out window tint, the sticker on the back window says "Fight Crime Shoot Back" and I have NRA stickers on both rear quarter panel windows. :rollseyes:

BTW in Seattle I've seen F150's, Jeeps, an old police car with light bar and spotlight attached, a mini pick up truck, a Dodge Charger, and a Hummer all with Uber/Lyft trade dress and actually picking up pax.


----------

